# Why buy anything else!



## Bore.224

Remington , ruger , Savage , Marlin , Winchester and not one even comes close to the Tikka T3! I have come to the point that thier is no other option for the informed buyer than the Tikka T3. Give me one reason why I or anyone else should even consider anything else besides a Tikka?

Reasons I would not buy a Tikka

Want a 22 hornet
Build a custon gun , cause I got $$ to burn

Well I have no money to burn and I think I would rather the .204 ruger over the 22 hornet.


----------



## spentwings

Bore.224 said:


> Give me one reason why I or anyone else should even consider anything else besides a Tikka?


I don't need another rifle? :wink: 
http://www.chuckhawks.com/critical_look_T3.htm


----------



## hogcaller

Good read by Chuck Hawkes...... :wink:


----------



## Longshot

I don't like the fit and feal of the Tikka T3. So I will not be buying one. Also, I already have a 22 Hornet, a CZ American that shoots very well with my reloads.


----------



## Longshot

oops, double post.


----------



## Savage260

My Savage rifles shoot just as well, have a better trigger, and they actually fit me instead of feeling like a child's toy. There are 3 reasons I won't buy a TikkaT3. And now for my Remingtons........I think you get the point!


----------



## southdakbearfan

I think I'll buy american.

I have to agree with most of the chuck hawk article, the new gimmicks are just a way to sell cheaper crap, and I like rifles that look like rifles in the classic sense.


----------



## KurtR

Give me one reason why i should by a plastic toy


----------



## Kelly Hannan

because you can't get me too believe it will shoot as good as my old Win. Model 70. #2 I don't like synthetic stocks, but I don't know maybe they offer wood.

I won't buy a Remington because of the commercial I saw the other day. Considering I am originally from Woisconsin, I saw Brett Farve advertising Remington Rifles and he made a reference to Wisconsin Winters. He should have stayed retired. Sorry, I'm done now, LOL


----------



## Hardsell

I'm pretty fond of my Sako... but I think they are the same manufacturer..


----------



## deathwind

Sako makes Tikka I think. Never had a Tikka but I liked my Sako Finnbear. A man should go with what he likes.


----------



## KurtR

You just gave me one more reason to buy remmington. Go farve :wink:


----------



## huntin1

Savage!!

Bring your Tikka to Jamestown and I'll show you why. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Savage260

KurtR. AMEN BROTHER!!!!


----------



## KurtR

Anything the sconis dont like is ok in my book. haha


----------



## alleyyooper

I like my Rugar77 in 220 Swift better than a 204 any thing. I like my Remington 700 243 and Rugar 243 better than the3 220 swift even.

 Al


----------



## Chaws

I own a Tikka T3 synthetic blued in 270. Year after year since buying it, it performs flawlessly. Without using a bench clamp and just bags for a front rest and having a Buckmaster scope it consistently shoots 1" groups at 100yds. Best rifle I've ever owned.


----------



## Savage260

Chaws, I don't mean to be rude, but 1" groups off a bag at 100yds, is not that great, actually it is probably average at best. I take it you are only shooting factory loads? I am guessing your rifle will do better than 1" with the proper load.


----------



## huntin1

I don't mean to be rude either, but my Savage 10FP consistantly groups 1/2 inch or a bit less at 100 yards, I have gotten several 1/4 inch groups at 100 and several 1/2 inch groups at 200 yards.

This is prone off a bipod with a small bag under the butt stock. I don't use a bench.

If my Savage were to start shooting 1 inch groups it would be getting a new barrel.

huntin1


----------



## southdakbearfan

Shooting 1" really isn't that tough, and I would argue isn't really a benchmark anymore for a rifle. If a rifle won't shoot 1" with factories, and a lot better with reloads, there is definately something wrong.

The biggest improvements, IMO, in most rifles shooting comes in two places. Optics and bullets.

I have a 1929 model 54 winchester 270. It will shoot 1/2" or better all day long, as long as I do my part, and digests almost any bullet I put in it.

Bullets are much more consistent in their production now, and optics are better than they ever have been. I have about 6 - K4 steel tube weavers sitting in the safe, as they have been taken off old rifles, waiting to go on 22's or something like that. Not that they are bad scopes, heck they are darn near indestructable. But the definition one has when looking at a target with 9, 12, 16 or higher powered scopes is night and day, when compared to the old 1.5, 3 or 4 power standby's of yesterday.

Take your variable powered scope, say like 3-9, put it on 3, shoot a group, then put it on 9 and shoot a group, just for a little fun.

I have read old outdoors mag's that, at the time, the 1.5x lyman was the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Chaws

This is shooting inexpensive ($15) over the counter Federal blue box loads.


----------



## KurtR

so it shoots like it is supposed to. Nothing to brag about just an average hunting rifle.


----------



## Bore.224

Give me a break , with factory ammo in say a rem 700 or x bolt or even a savage you are lucky to get a 1 inch group with an out of the box rifle! More like 1.5 inch is the norm and if you get 1 inch you found a factory load your gun likes!!

The tikka will outshoot anything in its price range and most likley many rifles that cost 3 times as much. I thought Savage had the best value until I tryed my brothers Tikka T3.

The Tikka T3 made my savage 12 FV look like a pice of junk. The tikka action was as smooth as glass and never misfeeds, drop in a round in slam it home and you are loaded, try that will a Savage! With the savage you have a clunky action that if you dont push the cartridges in right it will not feed what a POS. My brother is shooting .2 to .5 inch 5 shot groups with his T3, he has one in .308 and one in .223 so it is no fluke. Yes my Savage will due for now but as soon as I get some $$ . I will sell the savage and get a T3 lite in 22-250.

Ps Chuck Hawks is an old geezer who will not accept new techknowogy.


----------



## hogcaller

If you are gonna go that cheap why not get a Marlin XL7. I have a 270 that I topped with a Nikon Prostaff to throw around in the pickup. Got it for $300 bucks with 90 rounds of ammo. It shoots 3/4 inch groups at 100 on sandbags with the remington corelokts and .35 with my handloads. I really like this cheapy! Still wouldn't trade it for my Rem 700 or my Ruger M77. :wink:


----------



## Savage260

> The tikka will outshoot anything in its price range and most likley many rifles that cost 3 times as much. I thought Savage had the best value until I tryed my brothers Tikka T3.


Ok, quit flappin your lips and back that up with some evidence that this one brand will out shoot any other.

I am guessing you are really too smart to actually believe what you have typed, I think you are just :stirpot:

I purchased a USED Rem 700 VSF .308 that will print .25" 5 shot groups with 168gr Rem Premier Match and 168gr Fed Gold Medal Match with no problem. This is a factory rifle off the shelf, and even used!!!

In fact, out of the 16 rifles I have and or currently own I have only had one that has not shot 1" or better with factory ammo, and that is my Ruger M77 MKII 30-06. I have only shot 2 different factory loads through it so I haven't given it a fair chance!! I am no where near a good shooter!

As far as the Savage feeding problems, ARE YOU DRUNK??? I have or currently own a Mk II 22lr, a 93R17 .17HMR, a mod 12 .204, a mod 11 in .223, a Weather Warrior in .243, 110FP 25-06, 116 7MM, and another mod 12 that is going to be a .260. I have never seen any problems with feeding.

So far my Rems, Savages, T/C PH Encore, and Ruger all shoot about the same, there is no way you can tell me a Tikka T3 can make me a better shot! Especially when it feels like I am holding a plastic toy!

PS all my Savages are Laminate stocks, so we can nip that in the bud right now! :wink:


----------



## southdakbearfan

Have to agree with Laite.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I love these my guns better than your gun because threads!!!!!!!!! First and foremost, fit and confidence is key in any gun. The T3 feel like crap to me and do not fit me at all even with different scope mounts. So even if it shoots a .00001" group it is going to sit in the gun cabinet collecting its well deserved dust.

In regards to accuracy, Rem started this whole out of the box thing back about 20 years ago when they started to lose market share to Ruger,Win and Savage. Now Tikka picked up on an old marketing trick and Chuck Hawes called out the so called gun writers as whores!!!!

Fact is that two of my most recent purchases have been a Stevens 200 and a Marlin bolt. The Stevens is in a .223 and it is flat out accurate but had a heavy trigger. Even with the trigger I can get under 1" groups with factory ammo even some of the cheap stuff.

The Marlin is a .243 topped with a old Redfield 3x9 scope and using blue box Fed 100 gr ammo it is printing a 3/4" group as well all off of sandbags only!

So Tikka puffing out its chest in a claimed accuracy does not make up for the cheap assed mag they have. Nor the fact that they are a two position safe which is not something I like on a rifle. I seldom get into these threads other than to let people know that some of the lower priced guns shoot extremely well and are worth a look!

So shoot what you like, but do not assume it is something blessed by the rifle gods above as being special or superior. Almost all of todays rifles are and will produce groupings well above the ablity of most people who will ever shoot them!


----------



## alleyyooper

1 inch groups out of the box isn't even uncommon for muzzle loaders out of the box with the right powder sabot bullet combnation.

Remington 700 ML 50 cal, bushnell trophy 3x9, 80gr T7 green MMP wsabot and 250gr. SWpeer gold dot. !00 yrds. elbows braced on the knees sitting.










 Al


----------



## Savage260

That is very true Al. I get 1" groups at 100 with my CVA Kodiak Pro Mag and 265gr Barnes TMZ Sabots over 125 volumetric units of BlackHorn 209.


----------



## Duckslayer100

spentwings said:


> Bore.224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one reason why I or anyone else should even consider anything else besides a Tikka?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need another rifle? :wink:
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/critical_look_T3.htm
Click to expand...

Excellent read and so, so true with much of media today. Kudos to Chuck :beer:


----------



## chico1976

amen to chuck hawks


----------



## KurtR

stretch it out to 500 and let me know it goes. 1 inch is average at best with any gun off the shelf.


----------



## Bore.224

laite319 said:


> The tikka will outshoot anything in its price range and most likley many rifles that cost 3 times as much. I thought Savage had the best value until I tryed my brothers Tikka T3.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, quit flappin your lips and back that up with some evidence that this one brand will out shoot any other.
> 
> I am guessing you are really too smart to actually believe what you have typed, I think you are just :stirpot:
> 
> In fact, out of the 16 rifles I have and or currently own I have only had one that has not shot 1" or better with factory ammo, and that is my Ruger M77 MKII 30-06. I have only shot 2 different factory loads through it so I haven't given it a fair chance!! I am no where near a good shooter!
> 
> As far as the Savage feeding problems, ARE YOU DRUNK??? I have or currently own a Mk II 22lr, a 93R17 .17HMR, a mod 12 .204, a mod 11 in .223, a Weather Warrior in .243, 110FP 25-06, 116 7MM, and another mod 12 that is going to be a .260. I have never seen any problems with feeding.
> 
> PS all my Savages are Laminate stocks, so we can nip that in the bud right now! :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes my Savage 12 FV with factory ammo always does not feed the second to last shot!!?? Realoads that have been just neck sized work ok. My Brother also has a savage in 300 WSM with a box mag, and my god what a clunky awkward action or should I say just not smooth! 

No not tryin to stir the pot , I am saying my opinion is that an informed buyer who acts prudently would chose the Tikka T3 over anything else. Their is a reason why no accuracy gurantees are given by Ruger , remington etc etc. Do I need to tell you what that reason is!! 8)

But hey if you are happy with what you got thats all that counts.


----------



## KurtR

i think what he is saying lets see some proof of this claim that you make. So as a informed buyer you are saying that tika is better than a sendero sf 2. Maybe we just all need to get together and have a little nodak outdoors shooting match for fun. There are some guys on here that could teach us alot about the art of shooting.


----------



## southdakbearfan

I can guarantee my turd will be brown too!

I have seen 2 rifles, in 15+ years of reloading and shooting, that wouldn't shoot less than 1". One was a 788 rem in 243 winchester, the other was an off breed 30-06 (husqvarna I believe).

Thats counting at least 20 different brands of rifles, stretching over 80 years of production dates.

If your happy with your Tikka, great, good for you. But my own personal preferences have a whole laundry list of issues about the tikka rifles that I don't care for.


----------



## huntin1

Bore.224 said:


> Give me a break , with factory ammo in say a rem 700 or x bolt or even a savage you are lucky to get a 1 inch group with an out of the box rifle! More like 1.5 inch is the norm and if you get 1 inch you found a factory load your gun likes!!
> 
> The tikka will outshoot anything in its price range and most likley many rifles that cost 3 times as much. I thought Savage had the best value until I tryed my brothers Tikka T3.
> 
> The Tikka T3 made my savage 12 FV look like a pice of junk. The tikka action was as smooth as glass and never misfeeds, drop in a round in slam it home and you are loaded, try that will a Savage! With the savage you have a clunky action that if you dont push the cartridges in right it will not feed what a POS. My brother is shooting .2 to .5 inch 5 shot groups with his T3, he has one in .308 and one in .223 so it is no fluke. Yes my Savage will due for now but as soon as I get some $$ . I will sell the savage and get a T3 lite in 22-250.
> 
> Ps Chuck Hawks is an old geezer who will not accept new techknowogy.


Okay then. 

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224

Ok so far the only reason a fella looking for a new rifle would not choose a Tikka is because Chuck Hawks does not like them! Also they are not made in America , but sadly neither is 98% off the other stuff we own and we can leave that issue for another thread!

Hunting1..... I will take a guess , you have not fired a Tikka! Try one and thank me later!


----------



## KurtR

Tell me how much you love it when the plastic clip breaks and you now have a single shot. I have pdogs you can come shoot when ever you want and prove it. then we can see what it does at 400 plus yards. Open invite when ever you want to come and prove to me it is the best ever.


----------



## huntin1

Bore.224 said:


> Ok so far the only reason a fella looking for a new rifle would not choose a Tikka is because Chuck Hawks does not like them! Also they are not made in America , but sadly neither is 98% off the other stuff we own and we can leave that issue for another thread!
> 
> Hunting1..... I will take a guess , you have not fired a Tikka! Try one and thank me later!


Then you'd be wrong.

I've fired several, actually considered getting a T3, prefer my Savage 10FP to anything Tikka makes. Glad you like yours, but there are many out there better than Tikka, and not just Savage. 

huntin1


----------



## Woodser

I have to agree with the buy American sentiment, especially in this economy.
Have no foreign made firearms of any type, except for a sporterized Mauser 98 (modified in America, LOL), and have no intention of buying any. This alone is my reason for buying "anything else".


----------



## Bore.224

KurtR said:


> Tell me how much you love it when the plastic clip breaks and you now have a single shot. I have pdogs you can come shoot when ever you want and prove it. then we can see what it does at 400 plus yards. Open invite when ever you want to come and prove to me it is the best ever.


Thanks for the invite , we have no p-dogs in Massachusetts and have always wanted to go on a p-dog shoot!

Honestly 400 yards is a longer poke than I have ever taken , my rifle range only goes to 300, and in the field I seldom see a shot more than 100 yards . Darn trees get in the way.

But thanks again!! :beer:


----------



## Longshot

I shot my brother-in=law's Tikka T3 in 300 WSM. I came with the biggest POS set of rings I have seen in a long time. They could not withstand the recoil on his rifle and came loose when we were out hunting this weekend. I have now shot a few and wouldn't waste my money. The stainless hunter model he bought looks nice, but didn't fit me at all nor did it group worth a darn. Very dissapointing.


----------



## Bore.224

Longshot you are #1

Yep thats the first bad thing I have ever heard about a Tikka!

Of course maybe its just the scope rings?


----------



## Longshot

Bore.224 said:


> Longshot you are #1
> 
> Yep thats the first bad thing I have ever heard about a Tikka!
> 
> Of course maybe its just the scope rings?


My nephew's new Tikka 243 was better, but still did not shoot under 1" groups with factory ammo. It's new and a little tweeking and it will be fine for a deer rifle. Of course new rings are a must. I still think they would have been better off with Savages.


----------



## donaldcolvin

Longshot said:


> oops, double post.


i like that quote thats a good one


----------



## varmit b gone

For strictly a hunting rifle I would go no other direction than the Ruger M77's. They are as tough as they come. They are alright off the bench also, with the right loads and being I do my part my Hawkeye in 270 will go 1/2in. all day long. Now If accuracy is your only worry I would have to go Remington or Savage for the big names, but I would not overlook a CZ. They can be pretty sweet too.


----------



## Bore.224

Ruger does make the most handsome rifle!


----------



## southdakbearfan

Bore.224 said:


> Ruger does make the most handsome rifle!


And the best action, controlled round feed, like a hammer through a plate glass window. Their accuracy and triggers have come a long ways to catch up with some of the others, although my older m77's didn't have any accuracy, some did.

Rings, well, the most simple, yet rugged system, milled into the action, only drawback, expensive if you screw up and stretch one.

Although, I am seemingly drawn to the more classic lines among rifles, I believe ruger was one of the first to offer the synthetic "zytel" stocks and stainless before they were popular.


----------



## AdamFisk

Here is yet ANOTHER reason to not buy a Tika.......

In my brothers 22-250, when chambering the 3rd shell, it doesn't chamber worth a ****. And it's getting worse. Apparently it use to chamber if you did her quick enough.....Here is a picture of the most recent mishap.


----------



## AdamFisk

If anybody has a reason as to why this is happening, please let me know. (Maybe the spring in the clip is a little "weak"?)

Thanks!


----------



## texcl

Are they factory loads or reloads? The reason this is happening could be the overall length of the cartridge is wrong for the gun, magazine issues such as gummed, dirty or damaged magazine.The magazine might not be fully seated. the follower might also be sticking do to a inperfection in the mag walls, you need to look at it and feel for resistance with one round in it, if you find that the magazine is defective you need to get a warranty replacement magazine. Try different ammo 1st, before going to a smith or spending money on parts. I had a pre-64 winchester model 70 that did this and it was totally unrelated to the magazine so you really need to get in there and observe the problem.


----------



## crosshunt

i dont see how someone can simply say that one rifle is the best... for you maybe. there are plenty of rifles shooting under 1"moa. Some are prettier than others... when i dont see why that matters if your hunting with it. I have a Savage and is the best gun to me because it is in my price range and fits me well. The tikka seemed to small for my build but i got one for my wife in a .243 and to her it is the best gun ever because it is light and fits her like a dream.


----------



## Woodser

AdamFisk said:


> If anybody has a reason as to why this is happening, please let me know. (Maybe the spring in the clip is a little "weak"?)
> 
> Thanks!


To drive the bullet down in the case like that, either your bro-in-law is cycling the bolt really fast and hard, or the neck tension on the bullet is very weak. I have a 223 that was catching soft points on the edge of the feed ramp, "was" because I fixed it, but it never unseated a bullet like that. And I do believe the 22-250 has a 45 thousandths longer neck, thus greater tension, than the 223.
If these are reloads, I would check the diameter of the expander ball and neck wall thickness. If they are factory loads, I would push a few into a table top to see if they move there also. Might be an ammo, and not a rifle, problem.


----------



## AdamFisk

Unfortunately, they are not reloads. The 3rd and final shell in the magazine, no matter what brand it is, will always hang up when trying to chamber.....With that picture I posted, I think he got ****** off after it wouldn't chamber and slammed her pretty hard.

He's going to try a new magazine first, and then go from there.


----------



## Woodser

Obviously that last cartridge is not rising high enough in the mag to clear the feed ramp. Might be as you mentioned a weak spring,
a overly tall mag box, or a misaligned follower.


----------



## texcl

That is also the 1st magazine issue I've ever heard of with the T3, it is probably a fluke. Every manufacturer lets one slip by on occasion, I had a brand new remington 870 that was defective, when I took it back to the gun shop the owner (who had been in business a long time) said that was the 1st defective 870 he had ever seen in 50 years of selling and working on guns. I had a defective 1895 marlin also and I have a ruger m77 that won't shoot a 4" group @ 100 yards, I've also had 2 winchester M70's that had miscut ejector slots in the bolt resulting in severe jams. So in short it happens.


----------



## hagfan72

southdakbearfan said:


> ...I have seen 2 rifles, in 15+ years of reloading and shooting, that wouldn't shoot less than 1"...


I should let you shoot my Remington 700 ADL 7mm Mag. Never have I been able to shoot a sub MOA group. Maybe it's the rifle, maybe it's me. Either way, I couldn't care less, because everything I shoot at dies. :wink:

IMHO, 1 1/2" groups @ 100 yards is PLENTY accurate for my big game hunting applications, or as I call it, Minute of Deer.


----------



## Bore.224

Thats it I found the only reason not to buy a Tikka T3.

The Sako A7.........


----------



## kuffs06

Good ol Remi 700 in just about any calibre wood be better for me. Read up on the Remington XCR 700!


----------

